# leave us alone / in peace



## Zaduma

If I want to say "please (referring to many people) leave us alone" would it be something like "Kérjük, hagyja minket békén" or "Kérjük, hagyj minket egyedül" ?


----------



## Zsanna

Hello,

It would depend on whether you want to use the a) formal (_vous_/_Sie_/_Lei_) or the b) informal (_tu_/_du_...) in the plural:

a) Kérjük, hagyjanak minket békén. _or_ Hagyjanak minket békén!
b) Kérjük, hagyjatok minket békén. _or_ Hagyjatok minket békén!

The first is always more polite than the second as it starts off with _please_. (The second is still not impolite just more to the point.)

_Kérjük, hagyj minket egyedül_ is a word by word translation of _Leave us alone_ in another sense: leave us without your company and not in peace.


----------



## Orreaga

Hello and happy New Year Zsanna et al.,



Zsanna said:


> _Kérjük, hagyj minket egyedül_ is a word by word translation of _Leave us alone_ in another sense: leave us without your company and not in peace.


I just wanted to add that this option ("hagyj") would be for addressing one person.

If we really didn't want to be polite at all (and "us" is understood) could we say simply *Hagyjatok már békén!* ?

I am worried that Zaduma is being harassed by a gang of Hungarians!


----------



## jazyk

And by Romanians as well.


----------



## francisgranada

Zaduma said:


> If I want to say "please (referring to many people) leave us alone" would it be something like "Kérjük, hagyja minket békén" or "Kérjük, hagyj minket egyedül" ?


 
*Hagyjatok/hagyjanak (minket) békén* - when somedody is disturbing us

*Hagyjatok/hagyjanak (minket) egyedül* - like the previous but more general (when we want to be alone, e.g. with friends or girlfriend etc. (for whatever reason)

*Hagyjatok/hagyjanak (minket) magunkra* - like the pevious, but a little bit less addressed (now we don't need any other company, we want to be alone)


*A practical example:*
_(at the beggining)_ Kérjük, hagyjanak minket magunkra.
_(after 10 minutes)_ Kérjük, hagyjanak minket békén.
_(after 20 minutes) _Hagyjanak már békén!
_(after 25 minutes) _Hagyjatok már békén!
_(after 30 minutes) _Menjetek a fenébe!
_(after 35 minutes)_ Hívom a rendőrséget!
_(after 40 minutes)_ [Off Topic...]
_(after 45 minutes)_ [Unpredictable ...]
_(after 1-2 hours)_ [Happy end ... ]




jazyk said:


> And by Romanians as well.


 
Tchau! ( ... lehet hogy csak előre készül ...)


----------

